# Recorriendo LIMA un domingo por la tarde



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Hace tiempo no tomaba fotos asi q aproveche ayer para dar una vuelta por la capetal 
























































Un edificio enano





















































































































































































Otro edificio enano 










el del parapente Lia! ajajaj 































































































































Esta iglesia es bonita lamentablemente la foto no le hace justicia :S!
































































Restaurant Manos MOrenas






















































































































Un edificio feo por la via expresa



















El olivar


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Vaya que tal paseo. Tienes buen ojo con los ángulos, sobre todo si los tomaste desde un carro. Tan muy bonitas.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Este edificio ha quedado preciosísimo a la cosa horrible que era antes:










Claudia tu thread muestra los contrastes arquitectónicos de gran parte de nuestra ciudad. Muy hermosa nuestra capital.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Chvr tu recordio, ojala te mandes con el otro thread pronto (el de Santiago).


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Clau, te pasaste, tus fotos están bravazas. Me encantó el recorrido por Lima, sobretodo la foto de Larco...extrañaba esa avenida.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Chvr tu recordio, ojala te mandes con el otro thread pronto (el de Santiago).


De hecho, estoy esperando ese thread...jeje, pero aquí en Inkascrapers.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

SoundMaster said:


> Vaya que tal paseo. Tienes buen ojo con los ángulos, sobre todo si los tomaste desde un carro. Tan muy bonitas.


Gracias! si bueno es un poco dificil a vcs sacar buenas fotos desde el carro hay q tener paciencia nomas..


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Chvr tu recordio, ojala te mandes con el otro thread pronto (el de Santiago).


jajaja asi pero el de Lima tenía q ser primero ps.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> jajaja asi pero el de Lima tenía q ser primero ps.


Pero por supuesto! Faltaba más...


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Lindo recorido por nuestra capital, gracias por las fotos, están bonitas, en especial la del renovado edificio de Seguros Rímac, realmente espléndida.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

unas q se me pasaron


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

I love you Claudia ! tus fotos estan de lo mejor !!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Exrexnotex said:


> I love you Claudia ! tus fotos estan de lo mejor !!


Y que responde Claudia?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

J Block said:


> Y que responde Claudia?


los amo a todos :colgate:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

:| ...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> los amo a todos :colgate:


:hug:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Claudia tus fotos brillan


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

KE TALES FOTOS TE PASASTES,MUY BUENAS GRACIAS.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Muy lindas las fotos, Clau.



SoundMaster said:


> Este edificio ha quedado preciosísimo a la cosa horrible que era antes


Asi es. Era horrible !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> los amo a todos :colgate:


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sin comentarios

jajajajaja

Excelente chambaza que te has pegado con esta trenza.... muy buenas fotos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^:fiddle:^^

Buenas fotos


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

LA PRIMERA FOTO ISIL AV LA FONTANA, ALLI ESTUDIE


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Chéveres las fotos.


----------

